# New Departure Overhaul fustration



## baronvoncatania (Mar 13, 2015)

I've done these overhauls before, not too bad to do.  This time I replaced the three sets of ball bearing, and the disk set. I aligned all the disks with a straight edge and for the life of me I could not slide the assembly back into the hub without knocking the disks out of alignment. 

Apparently there is a disk alignment tool part# d25 that locks them in place. I don't have one.

How do you all accomplish this job?

Thanks jim


----------



## buickmike (Mar 13, 2015)

I assemble all the disc line them up with suitable straightedge on the axle: with brake arm already adjusted and locked in place-while locknut on brake side of axle is held by vise.Then with overhead view of discs assuring alignment I orient wheel slots or disc slots at 12 o clock pos. And lower wheel over axle.


----------



## catfish (Mar 13, 2015)

It just takes practice. These are the easiest hubs to work on. IMO.


----------



## baronvoncatania (Mar 13, 2015)

Ah! that sounds good. I'll try today. I reached the point last night where I had to step away.

Thanks very much.



buickmike said:


> I assemble all the disc line them up with suitable straightedge on the axle: with brake arm already adjusted and locked in place-while locknut on brake side of axle is held by vise.Then with overhead view of discs assuring alignment I orient wheel slots or disc slots at 12 o clock pos. And lower wheel over axle.


----------



## baronvoncatania (Mar 13, 2015)

*Success!*

Success!  I put it in a vise, and stood over it as suggested and it work on the second try! My eyes are going.

Thanks for your help


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 13, 2015)

Here's a great tool to have that doesn't cost much, very useful for rebuilding hubs:





Park Tool AV-1


----------



## Dale Alan (Mar 13, 2015)

Scott's suggestion is a good one.  Secure grip and inexpensive.Saves those threads.


----------



## baronvoncatania (Mar 13, 2015)

looks good, I'll pick one up.

Thanks  jim


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 13, 2015)




----------

